# Fire breaks out in main branch of the Bank of Cairo



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

CAIRO: A huge fire broke out this morning at the main branch of the Bank of Cairo on Salah Salem Street near the Sonesta Hotel.

“The headquarters has been evacuated of its employees and the fire brigade is currently fighting the blaze,” a bank official today reported. 

“The cause of the fire has not yet been determined and there was no loss of life,” he continued.

The main Bank of Cairo branch houses the offices of senior management as well as a banking center for the Bank’s customers. 

He added that it had not yet been determined what caused the fire, saying that there has been no loss of life.


It is noteworthy that the main branch of the Bank of Cairo includes offices of senior management, in addition to being the main branch for banking transactions.


Youm7 English Edition | Fire breaks out in main branch of the Bank of Cairo

Another "short circuit" I bet.


----------

